# Fault code - 01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Front Passenger Side (N200): Resistance too High



## greengolf09 (Oct 6, 2009)

First of all, i am new here so HI everyone!!
I have a mark 4 golf.
about a month ago my airbag light came on and stayed on, so i had it read by a mechanic...cost me £25!! He cleared the codes and said if it comes back then u will need to replace a "squib". 
anyway the fault code is:
01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Front Passenger Side (N200): Resistance too High

Now the problem is, the priced he quoated me is way too much...and i am kind of broke right now so i been doing some research to see if i can sort it out by myself.....as last time i did this i haved about £150!
anyway my question is this:
Can i us this item in the ebay link below to read and clear the codes?
<link to cheap ebay 3rd party interface removed)

Also can anyone provide any help/tips/pointers on what is wrong and what i should do?
thanks in advance


_Modified by Gozer The Destructor at 9:16 AM 10-7-2009_


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Fault code - 01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Front Passenger Side (N200 ... (greengolf09)*

A interface like this will work for a Mk4 VW http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM
There are known problems with some of the early Airbag systems on that vehicle. I would not scan a Airbag system with a tool other than VCDS or Dealer equipment. See this http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/vw_issues.html
Lastly Airbag systems aren't something to play around with if you do not have training. Keep in mind that igniters are explosives and can cause serious injury. A repair manual is also needed.
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...de=VW
OR
https://erwin.volkswagen.de/er...PVWE1

Edit:
You may need to remove the Ebay link to prevent this thread from being locked.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1201719



_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 9:15 PM 10-6-2009_


----------



## greengolf09 (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks for the reply.
that interface is the same as the cheap one on ebay.....i understand why you are advising to use the proper one as it is guaranteed to work....but can i cause any damage by using the cheap one?

I think i will take your advice and not mess around with it myself as i dont really know anything about it. what does the airbag igniter look like?
All i am hoping for is, if i can clear this code then maybe it will not return again.
otherwise i will need to take it to a garage









thanks for the help


----------



## greengolf09 (Oct 6, 2009)

Also why is that cable $249 and it does not come with any software?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (greengolf09)*

The software is FREE







The license is included with the interface, no hidden fees.
Download is here: http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (greengolf09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greengolf09* »_can i cause any damage by using the cheap one?



YES the Airbag module can be damaged. "Please avoid scanning the airbag controller in these cars, unless you are prepared to buy a new one!"
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/vw_issues.html


----------



## vwcorradovrt (Jun 8, 2009)

Your problem is under the passenger seat. Vw has a the. buletin about this problem. Your harnes has to be made 4 inc. longer to reduse the resistense. I fixed some cars with the same fault.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (vwcorradovrt)*

That TSB pertains to a 2005.5 + M.Y. Technical Bulletin # 2011271 / 69-08-02

Edit:
It does not apply to your car at all, to clear the confusion.


_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 5:54 PM 10-8-2009_


----------



## greengolf09 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: (vwcorradovrt)*

Yeh the mechanic said somthing about the seat causing this problem. Says if you move it back and forth too much it can cause this. Will clearing the codes still fix this?..
Also can anyone tell me where the airbag control uni is located in these cars?
thankss


----------



## greengolf09 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

I didnt get what you mean here? tsb? ...
thanks


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (greengolf09)*

TECHNICAL SERVICE BULLETIN


----------



## greengolf09 (Oct 6, 2009)

oh ok thanks.
can anyone tell me where to find the airbag controller on a gold mk4? and where would i plug in the vag com cable? 
thanks


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (greengolf09)*

componet locations in the repair manual RTFB
Look for what is called ALDL connector for OBD2 connector for Vag-Com
Look for air bag controller location in reapir manual.
READ READ READ


----------



## greengolf09 (Oct 6, 2009)

i cant find it....ive been looking for ages...thats why i thought someone can decribe it to me.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (greengolf09)*

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...4.GIF

Why do you have to find the module? Have you scanned it yet with VCDS via the OBD-II connector?
With one of ....
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM




_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 5:55 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## greengolf09 (Oct 6, 2009)

no not yet....i wanted to check the model number on the airbag controller......where do i plug in the vag com?...same place? thanks


----------



## greengolf09 (Oct 6, 2009)

also.....does the vag com software work with windows 7? thanks


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (greengolf09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greengolf09* »_also.....does the vag com software work with windows 7? thanks

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_1.html#1.16


----------



## greengolf09 (Oct 6, 2009)

one mroe thing....where do i plug in the vag com cable?


----------



## greengolf09 (Oct 6, 2009)

oh its ok i got it now. thank you all for all your help. really appreciate it. thanks


----------



## moldovanos (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: (greengolf09)*

Check wires underneath the driver seat, especially which connect with yellow connector.


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

I have this fault every 3 weeks in my 3C Passat... usually I disconnect the yellow plug on the floor, replug it, clear the fault and it's OK for another few weeks.
The under-seat plug has already been eliminated under both seats, and I'd like a more permanent fix... any ideas?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Lams,

That is not normal. If the wiring was already repaired as per the TSB under the seat and the connection to the floor is temporally resolving this problem, something's wrong. 

If that car is still under warranty I would take it to the dealer. If you want to look at live values post the Auto-Scan from this car with the fault code stored.


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi Dana, that'd be great thanks. Here's my autoscan:


_VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1
Data version: 20100831

Friday,12,November,2010,16:50:17:11228

Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 53 55 56 62 72
76 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ7E026574 Mileage: 87840km/54581miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 115 Q HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: --H14--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 040C004319070160
Shop #: WSC 22040 959 86313
VCID: 2E58E141C065

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 T HW: 09G 927 750 T
Component: AQ 250 6F 0937 
Revision: 00H38000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 22040 959 68361
VCID: 4280A5F164FD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 S HW: 3C0 614 095 S
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0004 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0667566244
Coding: 0015779
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3260F531D45D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 AF HW: 3C0 907 044 AF
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 050 0505 
Revision: 00050005 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 65CA5E6DD513

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 J HW: 3C0 937 049 J
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 1301 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 00000005823289
Coding: E28E0F2700041A13000A00000F000000000A5D435C0000
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3064FF39DA51

Part No: 3C2 955 119 
Component: Wischer VW461 012 0503 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 05311 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AE
Component: RLS 060606 014 1201 
Coding: 00471077
Shop #: WSC 05311 

1 Fault Found:
01497 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Right (M7) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 79
Mileage: 87794 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.11.11
Time: 17:34:00

Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 12.40 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 K HW: 3C0 909 605 K
Component: 16 AIRBAG VW8R 029 2521 
Revision: 10029000 Serial number: 003A3PA50X58 
Coding: 0012598
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2E58E141C065

1 Fault Found:
01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Passenger Side (N200) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 E HW: 3C0 953 549 E
Component: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 3C9953507P 
Coding: 0001312
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2E58E141C065

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 870 T HW: 3C0 920 870 T
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1614 
Revision: X0006000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007705
Shop #: WSC 00999 444 64523
VCID: 346CF3292E49

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 0700C0660208D2
Coding: 7FFD1C44C62003
Shop #: WSC 22040 959 65106
VCID: 21420A7D81BB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Component: IMMO 042 0383 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 3972C21D092B

Part No: 3C0 905 861 F
Component: ELV 026 0380
3C0905861F ELV 026 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 1K0-919-887-MFD2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 919 887 B
Component: Navigation 0001 
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3874C7193221

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1124 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000561168520
Coding: 0000693
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3B7ED8150317

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K2 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.136 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 356ACE2D2533

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 042 0472 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 1891020051030E763002941D7008DFCE107800
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3972C21D092B

Part No: 1K0 951 605 B
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H07 7001

Part No: 3C0 951 171 A
Component: Neigungssensor 002 0508

Part No: 3C0 951 171 A
Component: Innenraumueberw.002 0508

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1124 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000548368531
Coding: 0000692
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3C7CDB090619

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 G HW: 3C0 907 801 G
Component: EPB VD8HC005 013 0005 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000012
Shop #: WSC 40084 959 64233
VCID: 26481961E895

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 HW: 5M0 907 357 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0003 
Revision: H09 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: F1E2BA3D91DB

Part No: 7L6 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X018 
Coding: 00000035

Part No: 7L6 941 330 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r X018 
Coding: 00000035

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-095.lbl
Part No: 1K0 035 095 
Component: Radio 0001 
Coding: 0032402
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: E2C0C571443D

2 Faults Found:
00877 - Treble Speaker Rear Right (R16) 
011 - Open Circuit
00873 - Bass Speaker Rear Right (R17) 
011 - Open Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 P HW: 1K0 959 795 G
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1111 
Revision: 11004001 Serial number: 00000000170388
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3D7AD60D1D03

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 P HW: 1K0 959 794 G
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1111 
Revision: 11004001 Serial number: 00000000177488
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3E78D1011005

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3C0-919-283.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 283 B HW: 3C0 919 283 B
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan 004 0011 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 82930617005949
Coding: 0001024
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 28541759E281

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 5P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 729 B HW: 1Z0 035 729 B
Component: FSE_2P7x H31 0050 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 00000005011435
Coding: 0000422
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3776C4253F3F

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
_


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Lams said:


> Hi Dana, that'd be great thanks. Here's my autoscan:
> 
> 
> _
> ...


Hi Lams,

Take a look in MB 5 for the live readings. You should see readings like: Correct, Signal too Low, Signal too High, etc..

You can look at the live values and move the seat. Do not clear the fault code while you are near or under that seat! The Airbag system runs a self check after faults are cleared and with each key cycle...so I don't want to see a bag blow (if the wiring is shorted for example) while you are very near it.

-Dana


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi Lams,
> 
> Take a look in MB 5 for the live readings. You should see readings like: Correct, Signal too Low, Signal too High, etc..
> 
> ...


Thanks Dana, I will take a look. 
I must have cleared the fault at least 30 times while IN THE SEAT
Usually it is only passenger side but last week I had driver's side too. 
If it is a problem in the seat's wiring harness then it is one more reason for me to replace the stock 'bench' seats with the Highline seats


----------

